# Game #20 (12/10): Los Angeles Lakers @ Minnesota T'Wolves



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Los Angeles Lakers (10-9) @ Minnesota T'Wolves (11-6)

Target Center (Minnesota)









Date: Saturday, December 10th
Time: 5:00 pm

*Television:*















KCAL NBALP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































M. Jaric T. Hassell W. Szczerbiak K. Garnett M. Olowokandi 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom B. Cook C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Andrew Bynum
Devean George
Sasha Vujacic
Luke Walton

Minnesota T'Wolves





























Eddie Griffin
Troy Hudson
Mark Madsen
Richie Frahm

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*T'Wolves*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 30.6</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Kevin Garnett 21.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.6</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Kevin Garnett 10.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.7</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Kevin Garnett 4.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 2.0</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Marko Jaric 1.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.2</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Eddie Griffin 2.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm .504</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Mark Madsen .714</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker .419</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Trenton Hassell 1.000</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic 1.000</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Troy Hudson .912</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>13-5</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>13-5</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>12-8</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>10-9</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>7-12</td><td>6.5</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>San Antonio Spurs</td><td>16-3</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>13-5</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>11-6</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>Dallas Mavericks</td><td>14-5</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>13-5</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>13-6</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>12-8</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>Denver Nuggets</td><td>11-9</td><td>5.5</td></table>

Casey ignores trade request
Coach says Tskitishvili must earn playing time
BY RICK ALONZO
Pioneer Press










Timberwolves coach Dwane Casey dismissed forward Nikoloz Tskitishvili's desire to be traded, labeling it the product of frustration.

Casey said Friday that Tskitishvili must perform better than the players ahead of him in the rotation to get playing time. Tskitishvili said Thursday that he wants to be traded because he wants to play and doesn't think he fits into the team's plans.

"We're not going to trade a player just because he's unhappy," Casey said. "If a player earns his time, he will get it. It's that simple."

[More in URL]

T'Wolves Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

This will be tough game, I don't know. Either close win or close loss.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I predict another win...Team ball is the key.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Tskitishvili is a bust.

Lakers 98
Wolves 90


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

After blowing that big loss last week, I think the Lakers will come out looking for some revenge and will win this game. It'll be close and come down to who executes better in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

^ yea they better redeem themselves for giving up that huge lead to Minny a little while ago


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I know Phil will be extremely serious about this game, after what happend in the last Minny game . We should go in to the fourth up by 10 and never look back.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Lakers will win tonight. They will get their revenge for losing the past two games to Minnesota.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Can someone guard Wally this time by the way?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wolves Game Thread! :wave:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Payback time...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Something wicked this way comes.....


Lakers Win by 9


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This wont be an easy game. Wolves been playing better lately, and we are coming off a back to back.... Again.. Someone should shoot the guy who made us play he wolves after back to backs all 4 times this year. :curse: 

Kobe needs to continue with the team ball, 8 assissts was awesome. Kobe's gotta do that tonight. The team needs to play solid defense. Honestly, I'd run with the smaller line up tonight only because the wolves have tons of outside shooters that tore us up last time and having Sasha and Smush defending the backcourt with Kobe rotating seems to work the best so far this season.

Should be a good tough game, but if Lakers lose tonight I'll understand. They have to be tired.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

Let's beat em like they stole somethin...cause they did last time we played.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Badd start for Lakers.....


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

whats tha score?

how many points does kobe have?


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=Anv5KnfabghEQWIxf1fVw4e8vLYF?gid=2005121016


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sure looks like a back 2 backer and a dead tired team.. Oh well..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We suck again. This is pathetic.

What happened to the passing? What happened to the team chemistry?

What the **** happened to the damn defense?


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Getting ugly.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Just wondering, what's our biggest loss margin this season?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Finally two free throws. Jesus.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Marko is tearing us up with his hustling. We look alseep at the wheel.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great play by Kobe! Wow, I was about to start yelling at him until I he passed it out to Luke.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Thank you! Some sign of life.

An 11-2 run to finish the half; 48-40, T-Wolves on top.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah, no matter what, we still have chances


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Glad to see Kwames back!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

And yet after all the struggles they are just 6 pts down.. Jeez..


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Mihm is being active and providing some scoring here in the 3rd.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

We are right there, a run and we are back in the game. Just as I type that, we're back within 4 from a Kobe 3.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

everything suddenly go bad again


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

yeah really


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

if kobe shot more we would be ALOT better


----------



## mattematikz (Nov 30, 2005)

damn the officials are heavily favoring the t'wolves right now..


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Go King Kobe!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Luke stinks, in fact, EVERYONE stinks escept KING KOBE


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Kobe?!!!!!!!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

cant believe we got killed twice by Wally! Damn, wally who?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Cookie!! Sasha, where is sasha? We need some 3 here!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Let Kobe Shoot Every Time


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Where is Smush?

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td align="left">
</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Smush Parker, G</td><td>22</td><td>0-7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

i HATE lamar odom!!!!!!!!!!

the lakers should have traded him when he had two good games.

he is NOTHING better than trash


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

2:34 Lamar Odom shooting foul
2:44 Lamar Odom misses layup blocked by Kevin Garnett

LO STINKS

While Kobe is DOMINATING this game, but of course Odom has to shoot and miss and give the momentum to the T-Pups. 

LO is TRASH!!!!!! and nothing better than that


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> i HATE lamar odom!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> the lakers should have traded him when he had two good games.
> 
> he is NOTHING better than trash



What in the hell are you talking about? Lamar had a good game tonight.......Hmmmm you needa check da stats.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> i HATE lamar odom!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> the lakers should have traded him when he had two good games.
> 
> he is NOTHING better than trash


Dude, you need to simmer down. You've had about 5 ridiculous posts in a row now. 

An aside, Mark Madsen is a loser. I think i'm just saying that because I'm a little bit bitter that we lost, but he was really bugging me. 

Can't win 'em all.... If we can win one of the next two and finish the road trip 4-2 it will be a success.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

o ya, and did i mentoin walton is trash????????


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

You sound twelve.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

thekid said:


> You sound twelve.



umm, no


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Your sig says Lamar is the greatest PG in the NBA ... yet you now say he is trash


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> 2:34 Lamar Odom shooting foul
> 2:44 Lamar Odom misses layup blocked by Kevin Garnett
> 
> LO STINKS
> ...


Um...you can't just judge lamar based on one possession... its not his fault the TEAM defense started crumbling 

its funny that you make your half your signature and a fan club based on lamar and then turn around and right away call him trash after one game...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

My god.. Cant win em all.. And not especially on back to back nights against a far better team.. They are 3-1 on this current road trip.. They may finish 3-3 and I would think that'd be acceptable but probably not for some of you.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Every game that we played the Wolves was a back-to-back.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Someone messed that one up scheduling..


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> My god.. Cant win em all.. And not especially on back to back nights against a far better team.. They are 3-1 on this current road trip.. They may finish 3-3 and I would think that'd be acceptable but probably not for some of you.


Well said.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

its just ....in hilarious how the lakers play one bad game and people just start trashing them

how easy do they forget that we just won 4 in a row

plus it wasnt really that bad 

i think its just the fact the twolves outplayed us and wally was on fire (odom puts his arm up his face and he still hits the three that deserves a wtf)

but then i agree with stu lantz earlier in the game when he said the lakers should let garnett score 40 and contain the other players.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Im not too sad about this game, we know we cant win them all. But once again KG got all the f*cking call and Lakers got no love, thats old stuffs now. I can say its a good game for Kobe, smush, should have at least one but none. And we know we cant stop KG but why we let wally score like that? Now lets move on, we will have 2 tough game ahead, win one of them will be good..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That was just dumb, dumb basketball. Luke Walton had no business being out on the court for so long. If he had been taken out at the 5 minute mark, we could've had a chance to get a win there. He was just garbage and must've cost us over 10 points tonight.

Kobe had it going in the 4th Q but he didn't touch the ball for a gametime stretch of about 7 minutes. Just dumb, dumb, dumb basketball.

Smush was terrible too, same with Cook.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

The Lakers were tired.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

It's fatigue but with four straight wins I'm not complaining. Let's see if we can win over Dallas.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Wally is officaially of Laker killer.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

This team can't play defense consistently without an interior defender, and Kwame is the only player who is a good solid interior defender. And he's injured. Combine that with Cook and Walton logging too many minutes, there's no way this team can defend consistently, let alone on the back-end of a back-to-back. No matter who Kobe does, when Smush has nights like he had tonight there's little chance the Lakers can win unless Odom and Kobe combine for 60+, which they certainly didn't tonight.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I cant say Im too disappointed with this loss. This is their what, 7th game in 9 days and 4th game in 5 days on this roadtrip on night 2 of the back to back. We aren't going to win every single game people. 

When Wally went on that 8 point spurt, it was pretty hard to get back in the game. They didn't make the push in the early 4th when KG was on the bench, it seems like Griffing was getting all the offensive rebounds. Mihm was pretty good tonight as well as Odom. Lamar is finally starting to look comfortable on the offensive end. I thought Sasha shouldve been in there a little more. These next 2 games are gonna be tough, but if we can pull out 1 and see a 4-2 road trip, I'll be happy.


----------

